# Needed - Sub in Morris County NJ



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Will most likely be needing a sub in Morris County NJ. Got a call from a HOA, they just canceled contract with the old landscape company and I was #1 on the runner up list as the president is a friend of the family.

MUST be reliable and have experience.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Where in morris county...might be interested. Definently have the equipment


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

in Monmouth County
will travel at moments notice 2003 F250 7.5 Western
3 years plowing- Mostly for myself
give me a call 732-927-0950


----------



## mulchexpress (Nov 30, 2009)

Where in Morris County? I have the trucks, equipment, salter. Contact me to discuss further.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

Where in Morris County?? I have 12 years plowing experience, and I dont have my own accounts anymore, so I can be very reliable.


----------

